# ColoCrossing Companies



## FHN-Eric (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, I'm making a list of ColoCrossing companies, if you know of any, post them below. If you have a bad experience with them, please also share that in here.



> Chicagovps.net
> 
> 
> ugvps.com


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

As in companies CC owns/has a vested interest in? Or ones located within their space?

Francisco


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here you go: http://lowendbox.com/?s=colocrossing&searchsubmit=Find


----------



## FHN-Eric (Aug 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> As in companies CC owns/has a vested interest in? Or ones located within their space?Francisco


As in companies CC owns.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm going to be pissed off if *anyone* here says that ColoCrossing owns HudsonValleyHost. Before anyone tries to claim that they do, I'm going to say it right here right now that they don't and I'm 100% sure of it.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 21, 2013)

VPSAce


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Aye! @GVH-Jon,  I claim the HVH = CC claim.  @Kris will claim that too.

Interesting people manning the tickets for HVH... At least one fellow is a lowend host   There was data that indicates the relationship being more than just a customer --- like HVH customer(s) being billed by CC.

But, @Kris is the HVH resident expert.  I mean he did afterall work for them / contract / etc.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm going to be pissed off if *anyone* here says that ColoCrossing owns HudsonValleyHost. Before anyone tries to claim that they do, I'm going to say it right here right now that they don't and I'm 100% sure of it.


Why would you care?  Do you have a connection to HVH, or just taking other people's problems personally?


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> VPSAce


VPSAce, ServerHub, Aim2Game, etc.  Nope, would like to say their are CC owned.  Certainly lots foul about the relationship and mass posting of their offers on LEB/LET.

Haven't conclusively proven CC owns them.

In fact I think they had fallout with CC.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> VPSAce


That's owned by the servermania conglomerate. Liam has said to me that all the owners are different, but it isn't hard to just "Put it under someone elses name" just to get around LE's rules.

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Why would you care?  Do you have a connection to HVH, or just taking other people's problems personally?


Nevermind, I'll back off this thread before this turns into a 20 page long argument.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Nevermind, I'll back off this thread before this turns into a 20 page long argument.


Not an argument - genuinely curious.  I've seen you go to bat time and again for folks with a history of throwing others under the bus.  Just wondering what your motivation was for defending them, or why you involve yourself and your own company's name in a dramafest you could avoid entirely.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, HudsonValleyHost customer came here to report how his credit card was charged by Colocrossing instead of HVH, the company he signed up for.

That's neat Colocrossing does payment processing now for their customers. I didn't realize that... ^_^


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

On the topic of ColoCrossing - did that End of Reality thread get deleted, MannDude?  A few minutes after my boss received a demand to have me censored, I come have a look to see the entire thread gone >_>


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> "Put it under someone elses name" just to get around LE's rules.


LE has a rule like this?  Really?  So if I can show the companies have overlapping addresses that would be sufficient to have their offers pulled?   Here we go.


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> On the topic of ColoCrossing - did that End of Reality thread get deleted, MannDude?  A few minutes after my boss received a demand to have me censored, I come have a look to see the entire thread gone >_>


Who the fuck is censoring and collaring you @Aldryic.

TDLR, Jack post Robbie (EoR comments).  Robbie caught wind and was miffed.  Jack patched things up.

Bileloadshitsjaski is blowing a head gasket threatening to go after Rob legally.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Not an argument - genuinely curious.  I've seen you go to bat time and again for folks with a history of throwing others under the bus.  Just wondering what your motivation was for defending them, or why you involve yourself and your own company's name in a dramafest you could avoid entirely.


HVH's CEO is a personal friend of mine.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> On the topic of ColoCrossing - did that End of Reality thread get deleted, MannDude?  A few minutes after my boss received a demand to have me censored, I come have a look to see the entire thread gone >_>


Is Jon wanting you to hush up too? Poor little fella must have gotten mad someone spoke the truth.

I _hid_ the thread from public view as Jack removed all the content he added. I guess in hindsight I could un-hide it, but the new readers would be confused as to what it was about.

Only hid it because it dealt with Robby, who supposedly is losing his mind over it because the asshat Jon wants to harm Robby's business.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Who the fuck is censoring and collaring you @Aldryic.


Nobody ever has successfully - just another attempt.  My guess would be the person whose unethical actions I recently pointed out.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> HVH's CEO is a personal friend of mine.


Aah, gotcha.  Fair enough, thanks for the straight answer.


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

I think we want Bileload to start DMCA'ing us


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 21, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Is Jon wanting you to hush up too? Poor little fella must have gotten mad someone spoke the truth.


Nope.  He did want to ban me from the CC ticket system, and I have it on good faith that "Aldryic is a dick".. but this was someone butthurt over some commentary I made, that doesn't have the stones to face me directly, and has made a habit of going running to the boss when Anthony or I give an 'unsatisfactory answer'.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Nobody ever has successfully - just another attempt.  My guess would be the person whose unethical actions I recently pointed out.


Poor Brazilians never knew what was coming 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> "Aldryic is a dick"


Pretty sure that's why we pay you sir >_>

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

So Colocrossing companies... Remember this oldie?

http://lowendbox.com/blog/buffalovps-5-75-512mb-openvz-vps-in-chicago/



> I have been hesitant to post offers from BuffaloVPS — they were simply reselling ChicagoVPS‘s products. Now Adam from BuffaloVPS has got back to me that they have now moved to their own boxes. Still within ColoCrossing in Chicago IL though, and it seems we are still waiting for their Buffalo location.


No those guys never lied.   Hell Adam even lied about he was.

FYI Shinkle registered that domain (Buffalovps.com) and his prints were all over it.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So Colocrossing companies... Remember this oldie?
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/buffalovps-5-75-512mb-openvz-vps-in-chicago/
> 
> ...


Chris admitted to BuffaloVPS being his in the end.

He used to brag/claim on LE* that he had 4 brands total and was on the frontpage at any given moment.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

@Francisco correct for +5 point!

Everyone should go back to Lowendbox and read the BuffaloVPS ads in order.  Rather interesting study and transformation.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 22, 2013)

I think it's sad that a company has to put up so many fronts for just the sole purpose in gaining clients/market share around the industry. Looking at it over a long-term,it's also slightly bad for other hosts and even the newer hosts who may be thinking of coming out. Look at a few things they're doing for example. 

-Bragging about IPv4 Space and how people will never have to worry about running out of IPv4 space with services in their DC

-The lack of Native IPv6 in their network across many services [still] when this should have been done long ago

-Many names, yet one sole business is operating all these. Competition is reduced by a way lot since in the end, they own everything.

In the long term, what ColoCrossing is doing is essentially the same thing as what Apple was doing a while ago.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 22, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> VPSAce


I thought vpsace was owned by chris nierdojado?


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> I thought vpsace was owned by chris nierdojado?


It is


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> It is


So is CC and chris on a conspiracy too?


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> So is CC and chris on a conspiracy too?


Well, Chris has own ASN and hordes of present and past companies. Notably more sleuthing to get to the bottom of his dung heap.

I haven't tied the two together more than customer relationship, so far.  Collaborators though?  Likely.

Same corporate ownership interest?  Severely doubt it unless someone wrote a check recently.


----------



## hzr (Aug 22, 2013)

Why are you guys attacking a legitimate hosting company just because you might dislike them? I don't see anyone hating on Godaddy...


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 22, 2013)

hzr said:


> Why are you guys attacking a legitimate hosting company just because you might dislike them? I don't see anyone hating on Godaddy...


People still use godaddy for hosting? By god....


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Does Godaddy stealth own a bunch of its competitors?

Does Godady own WHT and lies about that? 

No and no.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 23, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> "Aldryic is a dick"..


Aye aye!


----------



## mitgib (Aug 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I have it on good faith that "Aldryic is a dick"..


Wait, how is it on good faith when you label yourself that? Or have you only labeled yourself an asshole?  I don't think you are either, but I like to attach those labels to myself at times


----------



## kunnu (Aug 24, 2013)

ugvps?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 24, 2013)

mitgib said:


> Wait, how is it on good faith when you label yourself that? Or have you only labeled yourself an asshole?  I don't think you are either, but I like to attach those labels to myself at times


To clarify, I have it on good faith that I was referred to in such a manner during a 'business discussion'.  Hence the quotes :3  Doesn't bother me any - if they think I was mean then, I simply won't let them off the hook so easily next time and show them what _asshole_ really means.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

kunnu said:


> ugvps?


Unsure if I blurted this out on this thread or another - skimming and replying 

UGVPS is a real company.  Not a house/CC owner company.   The clue to others for now is that UGVPS uses non-CC locations.  House brands never do that 

I pulled UG's info a while back.  Crystal, she isn't likely the person running the place.  She's the fellows wife.  They shake out as legitimate and non CC owned (for now).

DISCLAIMER:  If they keep it up with the slow and bitchy support person many complain about, they are headed towards failure and/or CC takeover covertly.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Unsure if I blurted this out on this thread or another - skimming and replying
> 
> UGVPS is a real company.  Not a house/CC owner company.   The clue to others for now is that UGVPS uses non-CC locations.  House brands never do that
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't doubt if CVPS owns them and a few other brands on here, at least partially.

In December of last year Chris was actively pursuing companies to buy a majority stake in. He tried us 2 - 3 times but we said no thank you each and every time.

My basis is if they're hosting with CVPS they're likely owned in part. Any colo's with him probably aren't but the dedi's? Probably.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

> My basis is if they're hosting with CVPS they're likely owned in part. Any colo's with him probably aren't but the dedi's? Probably.


I am certain CVPS and CC both give special deals to their customers, especially where customers are able to go out and fend off their detractors some. It's like dealing with the mob though.  Yeah, "you're hurting, we'll swing you some relief, just because we are nice, you don't owe us anything."  The company goes lazy and new issue comes up quick.  Then it's well, "we can't keep doing this sort of stuff, but how about...."  In comes the IOU that never was given as an IOU, pulling swing over the matter unfairly.

We see with EoR and issues there how an established provider supposedly took a big dollar whooping/theft by CC and won't even punch them back.  Playing games like delisting a company from your controlled sites --- for leaving the mothership  --- is clearly EXTORTION.  It's illegal.

Clear they aren't taking companies over through legal means, but "rescuing" brands on the ropes and stumbling.  Some of the rope time and stumbling is in fact due to making a poor provider choice in CC.  Look at what a scarlet letter  putting Buffalo in an ad is?  Instant ignore by lots of folks.  How many providers still try to hide that location on listings elsewhere, stating it's New York and nothing more? 

No provider in their right mind is going on these sites defending CC/CVPS and enduring my wrath for free.  Yep, others have stepped up their game too in shutting these favorites down in threads. 

That's what I've seen and heard from both sides of the fence.


----------

